# The Hottest Pepper EVER??



## walking dude (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org/...stitute-c.html


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't think I want to order any of those little buggers.  Toooo hott for my taste buds.


----------



## bassman (Jan 24, 2008)

I made a mistake and clicked on the crackedvideo link!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That was better than the peppers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









     Keith


----------



## payson (Jan 25, 2008)

I attempted to grow some of these last summer. The plant looked very healthy but sadly it never produced. Gonna try again this summer. Too hot for my tastes but what a novelty!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 25, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken doesn't Shelly grow them? And she say's they are
*                                                         HOT!!!!!*


----------



## walking dude (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah........even the book of world records agrees

http://www.slashfood.com/2007/02/20/...ottest-pepper/


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a picture Shelly posted, looks like a really nice pepper. Who would of thought it would be so hot.


----------



## payson (Jan 25, 2008)

Man, the pepper looks like it's sweating! I certainly wouldn't pop that thing into my mouth. I did infuse soem vodka with habanero's though. Tear the roof of your mouth off!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 25, 2008)

That peeper is one hot mamma... I love heat, but I usually wanr some flavor along with it. It's all good.


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 25, 2008)

..like The Idea  Bet I Could Out Eat Most Of You Here ..need Some Hot Sauce..but Hand Pepper To Hand Pepper  Eat Them Raw Or Smoke Them .makes A Great Add To Any Salsa Then Use As Needed


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 25, 2008)

My uncle ordered some this past fall and is going to plant them in the spring up here in Canada.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 25, 2008)

LOLOL.......you kill me sometimes mav

i bet rich would have summin to say bout that...........LMAO


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 25, 2008)

WD, don't leave me out on that one...


----------



## walking dude (Jan 25, 2008)

opps......sorry.........


----------



## mossymo (Jan 25, 2008)

I like my hot peppers and jalapeÃ±o's. But I am discovering with age that hot n' spicey needs to be eaten in moderation as I am tiring of keeping the toilet paper in the freezer !!!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 25, 2008)

hehehe......mossy......yep........

when i was a youngster, i could eat japs raw, right offa the plant.......

*sigh*


----------



## walking dude (Jan 25, 2008)

but also........like rich said..........i do like heat......but heat without flavor, is kinda useless.........if you want heat, get a extract...........

or plant this pepper........hehe


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 25, 2008)

To the contrary, this pepper has an amazing SWEET flavor too!

The Habanero-which I use a lot- thus the name-  has an amazing sweetness, and beautiful fruity nose to it... and is hot!

Really, you must try it!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 25, 2008)

i DO plan on it


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Now you've got me goin'... I'm going to try planting it this spring.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone is more than welcome to have all them they want. Just sounds way way too hot for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn, I like some heat in my stuff, but thats not just heat that tissue burning, a** searing heat. lol

Too damn hot for me....

Kookie


----------

